# Privates Nathan Cuthbertson, Daniel Gamble and Charles Murray



## Tez3 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...GambleAndCharlesMurrayKilledInAfghanistan.htm

The three young Paras from 2 Parachute Regiment had gone through training here at Catterick. Their instructors are members of our martial arts club,one of whom Sandy Geddes will be dedicating his next fight to them in memory of three brave warriors who despite their youth did their duty above and beyond.
We will remember them.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 11, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 11, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 11, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## donna (Jun 11, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 13, 2008)

Two more yesterday:

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...diersFrom2ParaKilledInAfghanistanOn12June.htm

Every man an Emperor.

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2008)

We will remember them


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 14, 2008)

_"At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them."_

_:asian:_


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 21, 2008)

We will remember...

:asian:


----------

